# January & BBR haul



## NicksWifey (Jan 19, 2009)

So I did some hauling this past month and I also got a few things from BBR:






I ended up with:
Bulk wipes
Medium Dark blot powder
Blonde MSF
Marquis 'D l/s (B2M'd for this)
188, 226, 214 & 217 brushes


----------



## Hilly (Jan 19, 2009)

nice goodies!! i can't wait to see a FOTD now!


----------



## n_c (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 19, 2009)

Ohhh...nice haul!! Lots of brushes!!! I really need to invest in the makeup wipes...how do you like the blot powder?? I was looking at getting some of that too! Does it make you look ashy??


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great!! I just stole my mom's wipes she had 3 unopened 100 count demi wipes and 2 that were opened with maybe 2 taken out of both...so I knowningly stole 2 of the 100 counts...LOL she is such a pack rat!! Love your brushes!


----------



## 2nigurl (Jan 19, 2009)

im jealous with the brushes! nice haul.


----------



## watkinsjillian (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice Haul.  I gotta get that 226 brush!!! Maybe when I go to the Hello Kitty event!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey boo boo! So nice to see you around.

You got some great stuff! I have a huge order coming this week *jumps up and down*


----------



## shyste (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Ohhh...nice haul!! Lots of brushes!!! I really need to invest in the makeup wipes...how do you like the blot powder?? I was looking at getting some of that too! Does it make you look ashy??_

 

I use the blot powder in Dark and no ash here...I love it..I use it w/wo msf..


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2009)

enjoy your haulage!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And on the blot powder, haven't tried it yet. The MUA chose Medium Dark for me and put some on my T-zone and she's like "You have no oil whatsoever!" but that's because I had only done my makeup like an hour before I came out, haha. Usually by the end of the day I have some shine going on so I'm going to keep it in my purse with me for touch ups


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^ i love the blot powder I have worn it for years


----------



## melliquor (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice haulage.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice haul - enjoy your new products!  Marquis 'D l/s looks so nice, I really want to get it after seeing it in your picture here.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 21, 2009)

nice haul! marquise d' looks awesome in that pic


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 23, 2009)

yummy


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice haul Brit!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## VespaGirL (Jan 26, 2009)

Love BBR... nice haul


----------



## orkira (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------

